# 656 hydro transmission filling up



## IHhydroman (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone know why a 656 diesel Hydro transmission would fill all the way to the top with Hy-Trans oil to the point where it is seeping out of the top cover of the transmission, I have a feeling it is because I don't have my oil cooler lines routed right but that is a guess, I am restoring this tractor from the ground up , tractor finally moves forward and backwards after replacing charge pump and installing a new hydraulic pump and the side plate cover, any info with be much appreciated.


----------



## cbrunner (Nov 1, 2012)

IHhydroman said:


> Does anyone know why a 656 diesel Hydro transmission would fill all the way to the top with Hy-Trans oil to the point where it is seeping out of the top cover of the transmission, I have a feeling it is because I don't have my oil cooler lines routed right but that is a guess, I am restoring this tractor from the ground up , tractor finally moves forward and backwards after replacing charge pump and installing a new hydraulic pump and the side plate cover, any info with be much appreciated.


Not knowing the specific design of the transmission I can only suggest from experience with other transmissions. First, your cooler lines should be jumped together at the least. Second I would check the connections in the case to make sure they are all tight and sealed.


----------



## IHhydroman (Nov 3, 2012)

*656 hydro filling up transmission*

The oil cooler lines come of the power steering in the front, I have a feeling it is just circulating through the power steering unit and not going into the oil cooler, I think if that 2-3 gallons of oil was going into the oil cooler my transmission would stay at the right level.


----------

